# Which Konosuke Petty, the 150mm or 180mm would better compliment my new 240mm Kon HD Gyutou?



## kuma (Jul 24, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on a new Konosuke HD 240mm Wa-Gyutou in Ebony today after returning my Miyabi Birchwood. 

This is going to be my main workhorse for prep, but I was looking at their pettys for a good option while on the line. 

Out of personal experience, would anyone recommend a 150 vs a 180 paired with a 240mm? 

Im leaning towards the 180, but its out of stock. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zeezer (Jul 30, 2012)

210 is great on the line if you have room for it.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not a fan of longer petty's. I find them a bit unruly especially in a professional setting but this is really just personal preference. By the time I'm at 180+ I'm just grabbing a different blade so 150mm for me is an easy choice.

Dave


----------



## kitchen beast (Apr 12, 2011)

i like 150mm pettys also. but im not into konosuke or any sakai lasers when it comes to petty knives. they have more flex than i would like.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I like my 150 Kono quite a bit.  150 is a useful size for just about every paring, and all but the largest trimming and boning tasks.  If you trim a lot of big pieces of meat, defatting brisket for instance, a 210 would be good; and a 180 would be an ideal size for a bar knife.  I don't do enough precision work anymore to want anything shorter than 150.

FWIW, I don't notice significant flex with the 150; not even compared to my 6" Nogent slicer. 

BDL


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

I don't  notice significant flex with my 210mm Gesshin Ginga (stainless) either.  (I'm not pushing that size -- I'm just adding a data point about a longer petty).


----------



## kitchen beast (Apr 12, 2011)

i owned a 210 konosuke petty that i sold due to too much flex. to each their own.


----------

